# CubeTEMP



## Chiaki (Jul 7, 2003)

Yo dudes!
It would be cool if we may improve this community with kind of a GameCube-Theme Community made by KiVaN and the other dudes from GBATemp.
I mean we would need more Admins etc. to keep up both Communities but I want to have such a big Community like we have here with GBATemp only with the GameCube instead the GBA being as the centre of Forum-Talk.

At least it's an idea to think over on.

(Sry for my  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











  [bad] english)


----------



## GbaDoctor (Jul 7, 2003)

mhm...r u talkin about to "modify" our community or to create a brand new one? in that case, i'm not in cos i'm against the cube, just a matter of flavours. Let's see. Changing the whole gbatemp aspect whit a GCtheme is not a wise choice: most prolly there r ppls that doesn't like the cube as well as other that likes it: maybe a skin is better, so the ppls can change the skin in their personal control panel.


----------



## Chiaki (Jul 7, 2003)

QUOTE(GbaDoctor @ Jul 7 2003 said:


> mhm...r u talkin about to "modify" our community or to create a brand new one? in that case, i'm not in cos i'm against the cube, just a matter of flavours. Let's see. Changing the whole gbatemp aspect whit a GCtheme is not a wise choice: most prolly there r ppls that doesn't like the cube as well as other that likes it: maybe a skin is better, so the ppls can change the skin in their personal control panel.


No no no...
I am talking of a brand new community but made by KiVaN & Co. with a Relation to GBATemp...
Not only by the sound of the name


----------



## GbaDoctor (Jul 7, 2003)

yeah so i understand you in the right way. precedent post was made only for an explanation about it. Dunno if this is goin to happen, community like gbatemp can't born in no-time: but no ones know. Let's wait the others words.


----------



## Czar)Epoch (Jul 7, 2003)

The reason why this board is so popular is because there is only one current hand-held system, and it just happens to be made by Nintendo.  That is the only reason why nintendo is so popular here, they are the only ones in the market with a product right now.  When you go to next gen consoles you can create wars just by saying that one colour of a console is better than the colours of another console.  It can get real ugly real quick.  And just because many of us play portable nintendo games *legally i am sure*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 doesn't mean that we all like the gamecube as well.  Now I hope that this doesn't start a flame war, but I am just stating the facts.  But the facts are that this will probably start another round of the console wars if we get too many people posting here.  It is a nice idea, but too many variables to make it work as well as this community and so quickly as well.  And turning focus to make a sister site dedicated to the gamecube may get some users here really ticked off, hurting this board as well.  And having KiVan do it does not mean it will work either.  Just my however many cents.


----------



## Chiaki (Jul 7, 2003)

That's your statement and I dun want this Topic to become one of the "Why-is-GBATEMP-so-popular"-like Topics.

CubeTEMP shall be a Cube-ONLY Community where words like xbox or PS2 are just forbidden so there won't be any flaming like "xbox is better than GCN" and so on


----------



## Opium (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm not sure whether a CubeTemp would work. gbaTemp is so big because of a few factors, one being rom releases and flash linker disscusions. You wont have those for a CubeTemp.


----------



## Chiaki (Jul 7, 2003)

QUOTE(Opium @ Jul 7 2003 said:


> I'm not sure whether a CubeTemp would work. gbaTemp is so big because of a few factors, one being rom releases and flash linker disscusions. You wont have those for a CubeTemp.


For CubeTEMP Reviews and Previews would be more interesting (see neocats post in this Forum where I answered him something about reviews)
No one reads reviews if he can just d/l em and test em himself...so reviews are better that way.
Still you're rite there are no flash linker etc. for Cube it would be hard to make an emulation site of it.

But I am not talking of an emulation community you know...

Edit:
@phuuuzzzzz (under this post)
I have send that dude a PM...as I said we would need more Admins and some support. Still it is a good Idea

@Jeff|ks (2nd under this post)
Holy *beep* didn't you read the Topic? This shall be no GBATemp-Like Site and it shall not be an emulation community (maybe it will when the day comes that you can burn GCN Games) And I don't want to try to get a CubeTEMP-Community as big as GBATemp's.
And you have tried it alone by yourself, what I am talking about is only a fiction, an idea, which I don't want to fulfill you know

(Is my english bad, guys? T_T)


----------



## phuzzz (Jul 7, 2003)

QUOTE(Chiaki @ Jul 7 2003 said:


> That's your statement and I dun want this Topic to become one of the "Why-is-GBATEMP-so-popular"-like Topics.
> 
> CubeTEMP shall be a Cube-ONLY Community where words like xbox or PS2 are just forbidden so there won't be any flaming like "xbox is better than GCN" and so on


I think what Czar)Epoch is saying you're should in no way expect anywhere near as many people as GBATemp for those exact reasons.  Not to mention KiVan and crew probably have a lot to do as it is, and might not be able to handle another forum.  Not a bad idea, but I'm afraid it wouldn't last.


----------



## karmasore (Jul 7, 2003)

I've tried to start another webpage based on the community of GBATemp and trust me, it DOESN'T work.


----------



## Jt321 (Jul 7, 2003)

Uhhhh...... GameTemp???


----------



## No Name Trowa Barton (Jul 7, 2003)

so are you saying that there should be the TEMP network? like the planet thing? planetgamecub, planet half life, ect ??? only with the word temp? i am not in for 2 reasions

1. i dont own a cube i have a PS2, XBOX, ect.. i feal that for home consols Nintendo realy did not get it together like the N64 or SNES. sorry but i think that the Game boy ADVANCE has a biger following the the Game Cube for severial reasions. one of the bigest is games like DOOM and DOOM 2 and SNES clasics on a hand held. alot of old gamers are buying the system to revisit there past! GC realy seams to have taken my past and dismissed it, Mario is now a 3d platformer no longer the 2D awsomely tuff game play! metroid is no longer 3d ether, i realy miss the 2d metroids.(Fusion felt more like a demo then a game) 

2. personaly it sounds to me like your demanding that the creator of this site create another site? which to me sounds very rude and imo this should not have been a thread but rather a pm question to kivan himself.


----------



## karmasore (Jul 7, 2003)

Well, I doubt KiVan finds this suggestion rude.  It wouldn't be too tough to start a few console specific "TEMP" network sites.  That part of it is easy.  The hard part is making sure the networked sites all worked together to build a broder community.  We have such a nice community here at GBATemp, and I am sure the members here could start wonderful communities else where on other TEMP network sites.

But you have to take into consideration that GBATemp is a "rom" forum.  Would the rest of the TEMP network sites be "rom" sites as well?


----------



## No Name Trowa Barton (Jul 7, 2003)

no if CUBE TEMP existed it would be similer to this site i supose only having Game Cube ISO release info with (just like this site) you could talk about the games just no links to ISO's right now there is no big iso movment for the GC


----------



## Chiaki (Jul 7, 2003)

QUOTE(No Name Trowa Barton @ Jul 7 2003 said:


> no if CUBE TEMP existed it would be similer to this site i supose only having Game Cube ISO release info with (just like this site) you could talk about the games just no links to ISO's right now there is no big iso movment for the GC


You mean there is NO Iso movement cuz you jus can't make any Isos....
A Temp Network huh? Sounds kind of cool, though.
Like I said CubeTEMP could not concern any emulation (until there will be GCN Isos)...
So forget about any emulation relationship on that console-site...
I just thought about a Site like this one, new releases in the middle (of every land etc.), with a link to amazon *lol* ;D and some picciez. A full release list a big forum an IRC Channel etc.

One thing would be improved anyway...the (P)REVIWES. Becuz here (Like i said *doh*) you can d/l the roms ureself and test them...no one interests the reviews on the GBATemp Magazine. But on CubeTEMP it would be something different if we would make reviews!

You get what I mean?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Could sumone tell me if my english is understandable ¬¬)


----------



## Darkforce (Jul 7, 2003)

I don't see the point of a CUBE forum becasue this forum already has places to talk about GC games. It's not really worth making a whole new forum over is it?

Also a large part of the reason why GBA Temp is so popular is that it's essentially part of the GBA scene. The GC has no scene currently and even when it does I doubt there are many people that will obtain the equipment or knowledge on it. Don't expect it to rocket into extreme levels of popularity like here.

p.s NNTB - How can you dismiss Mario? Mario 64 was simply one of the greatest games of all time. Yes it was 3D, yes it set the standard for just about every platform game afterwards. I do agree with your point however if you're looking at Sunshine, that was disapointing. Right from the opening cutscene I cried; what happened to the recognisable Mario universe we all knew and loved?

You can't say Nintendo havn't got it together either, the GC is really good quality and aesthetically better than either PS2 or X-Box. As for games they've got some decent third party support from some major players in the industry (except from Konami prehaps, lol); third party support for the N64 was non existant. My only critism is that there are no killer apps out on the GC; wheres the Ocarina of Time, the Mario 64 or Goldeneye sytle works of art. Agree about Metroid Prime though, simply a tech demo; and besides I like my FPS fast and demanding not something where you spend 20 minutes going through each room scanning items and solving puzzles which has about as much emphasis on shooting as tetris does.


----------



## No Name Trowa Barton (Jul 8, 2003)

"You mean there is NO Iso movement cuz you jus can't make any Isos...."

actually a ISO of windwaker was released just a little bit ago? or did you not see that...

" Mario 64 was simply one of the greatest games of all time..."

true it was a realy fun and good game but it did not meet up to my expectations for what a mario game should be. fun yes but evorything was to spred out and no fealing of if i dont make this jump followed by that one i die. and i realy dont remember cannons or half the stuff that made mario unique.


----------



## Chiaki (Jul 8, 2003)

QUOTE(No Name Trowa Barton @ Jul 8 2003 said:


> "You mean there is NO Iso movement cuz you jus can't make any Isos...."
> 
> actually a ISO of windwaker was released just a little bit ago? or did you not see that...
> 
> ...


That was only doable because the Bonus Disc was not properly copysecured dude!
This will be probably the first and the last one to be copyable for some time, trust me


----------



## poots (Jul 8, 2003)

No more talk.

if you want 'Cubetemp' just make it yourself.
This is GBAtemp so i think your pitchin you idea to the wrong people.

any way gba temp is original and cant be imitated - because the members MAKE the site (i dont mean build it.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

you cant make a community - it grows naturally


----------



## Opium (Jul 8, 2003)

QUOTE(Chiaki @ Jul 8 2003 said:


> QUOTE(Opium @ Jul 7 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure whether a CubeTemp would work. gbaTemp is so big because of a few factors, one being rom releases and flash linker disscusions. You wont have those for a CubeTemp.
> ...


Yes but i was just stating that if this site had absolutly nothing to do with roms, eg: discussing the latest rom releases or helping eachother with our flash linkers, gbatemp would never be as big as it is. Although it is a great community without the rom releases and stuff, don't get me wrong  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A CubeTemp would maybe get a good kick off as a site made by the great team at gbatemp would attract attention, but after a few weeks a reckon it would die down. IMO CubeTemp wouldn't go very well at all.


----------



## Chiaki (Jul 7, 2003)

Yo dudes!
It would be cool if we may improve this community with kind of a GameCube-Theme Community made by KiVaN and the other dudes from GBATemp.
I mean we would need more Admins etc. to keep up both Communities but I want to have such a big Community like we have here with GBATemp only with the GameCube instead the GBA being as the centre of Forum-Talk.

At least it's an idea to think over on.

(Sry for my  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











  [bad] english)


----------



## Chiaki (Jul 8, 2003)

QUOTE(poots @ Jul 8 2003 said:


> No more talk.
> 
> if you want 'Cubetemp' just make it yourself.
> This is GBAtemp so i think your pitchin you idea to the wrong people.
> ...


Damn that was just an idea I am not gonna making anything!!
And I don't want to imitate anything from gbatemp!

You have read that what you wanted to read so your answer is fully irreparable >.>
And I don't want to make any community I just wanted to state an idea;
the idea that GBATemp could grow with the feature of a Cube-related sister-site and sister-community which would grow itself (NATURALLY ¬¬)

Damn it if you don't understand what I am telling you guys you have to ask! Not just telling me answers that totally are not concerning any of my ideas.

copy gbatemp...haha dipshit =P Won't work...

50th Post ^^


----------



## GbaDoctor (Jul 8, 2003)

hey take it easy, no one is flaming you.
Anyway, now u know what the community think about ur idea: is a good start for make choices. 

Regards,
GbsDoctor


----------



## OldKupo (Jul 13, 2003)

QUOTE(Chiaki @ Jul 7 2003 said:


> That's your statement and I dun want this Topic to become one of the "Why-is-GBATEMP-so-popular"-like Topics.
> 
> CubeTEMP shall be a Cube-ONLY Community where words like xbox or PS2 are just forbidden so there won't be any flaming like "xbox is better than GCN" and so on


That would suck. Bad idea.


----------



## ent (Jul 14, 2003)

*ps2temp anyone?*

just make an "other consoles" forum on this board if you want it so badly.


----------

